# Powder post and other vermin in a slab



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

so, I've got this slab of buckeye burl I'm eventually going to make a table from. It's sitting on a router top I'm working on, about 24x32, to get an idea of size. It's 2-1/2" thick. On several side areas I see it peppered with a bit under 1/16" holes and an occasional 1/8" hole.
So, how to best treat within reason so it's safe to finish and bring in house... Or outside reason if that's all you know.
Thanks all!


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 17, 2014)

what I usually do to kill bugs is I'll wrap it in several bags layered and usually that's enough to cut off the oxygen supply to whatever is living inside the wood which ends up killing whatever is in the wood within a couple of months

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 17, 2014)

really nice piece of Buckeye by the way

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2014)

I would think heating it would be the best way to kill any critters... Any chance that sucker will fit in your oven?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2014)

Have it kilned to kill the bugs. High heat (140 to 160 degrees) is really the only guaranteed way to kill them. JMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. Yea, heat is probably the ticket. I'm not even going to try our oven, but it may fit at an angle in my dishwasher kiln. If necessary, I could always cob together a special kiln from ply or mdf.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2014)

24 hrs at 140 should do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2014)

Just barely room with the racks out. Don't know why this didn't occur to me, but glad you all brought it up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 18, 2014)

Real nice slab you've got there, Tim!


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tim, how hot does that dishwasher kiln get and what size bulb do you use?


----------



## TimR (Dec 19, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Tim, how hot does that dishwasher kiln get and what size bulb do you use?


Depending on how dry the wood is to start, I'll start with about a 40-60 W bulb and that gets the initial moisture out slowly with temps about 90-100Deg. After a couple days, I will add a bulb or exchange for a 100 watt bulb and that usually gets up to about 110-120Deg, and then add a 40 W bulb for total of about 140W to get up to 130-140Deg. All depends on time of year and shop temp, even though I have a water heater blanket around the dishwasher. I keep a cheap little thermostat with remote readout (from a strung wire) outside the kiln to monitor temp. Once I get up to final temp, I'll probably keep in there for about a week. May be overkill, but I've not tried to be too scientific about it. 
This slab was already pretty dry, so I just started with a 100W bulb...I'll see today when I get in the shop what the temp is.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 19, 2014)

Or put in a can of bug-bomb, shut the door, dead in a day.


----------



## TimR (Dec 19, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Or put in a can of bug-bomb, shut the door, dead in a day.


I've never used them, is it effective for bugs that burrow in?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 19, 2014)

TimR said:


> I've never used them, is it effective for bugs that burrow in?



Heating to 135+ for several hours is the *only* way to kill bugs burrowed in wood with certainty. No other method can kill 100% of the bugs with certainty. Keep in mind that means at least 2 hours of 'core' heat temperature.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Tim. I think I need to make me one.


----------

